# Hello from Leeds UK



## Sopharino (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm looking for a breeder of very friendly fancy mice in the Leeds area!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!

Sorry I am of no help, I live in the US.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

